
Google Index to Go Real Time - Anon84
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/google_developing_real_time_index.php?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+readwriteweb+%28ReadWriteWeb%29
======
rmorrison
Is anybody else having problems w/ GOOG's search results often being stale,
several year old links? Particularly when searching for issues with software
projects? I've noticed it more recently, and I'm not sure if it's because of
the topics that I'm now searching for, or if it's a more general GOOG problem.

They really need to modify their algo such that freshness is more of a factor.

~~~
eru
Slightly off-topic: Why are you using the ticker-symbol?

~~~
rmorrison
No reason really. Shorter to type = )

For some reason I got in the habit over IM, and wasn't thinking about it.

~~~
eru
OK. I thought this was some commentary like talking about M$.

------
zackham
This should integrate really nicely into any of the MVC frameworks, just tell
the hub whenever a model is created or updated that has its own page which you
want to be indexed.

I understand you can generate and submit sitemaps, but pinging a hub after
save makes a lot more sense to me than periodically generating a potentially
huge sitemap and submitting the whole thing.

------
orblivion
So if I get this right, it means that sites running this protocol will submit
to Google right away? It's RSS in reverse?

So this means that instead of random search engines coming to you, the search
engines have to rely on the sites knowing they exist. Brilliant way to keep
out small-time competition.

EDIT: Nevermind, I got corrected.

~~~
wmf
_the search engines have to rely on the sites knowing they exist_

No, because sites wouldn't decide who to notify; they would push changes to
_any interested listener_.

~~~
orblivion
So Google would find them their usual way, then send them an "I'm interested"
request, and the site would add them?

Yeah I guess that makes sense, nevermind.

------
dustingetz
" _If Google can implement an Indexing by PuSH program, it would ask every
website to implement the technology and declare which Hub they push to at the
top of each document_ "

and they all choose google, making google, like, permanent supergod of the
internet, instead of just a presently dominant overlord.

~~~
dustingetz
commenting because its too late to delete and this was a particularly stupid
observation--all interested search engines will stumble on the feeds and
subscribe.

------
tbgvi
Seems like a slightly different way of doing things. You can already submit an
XML sitemap via Google web master tools, in a way it's accomplishing the same
thing (telling them what to crawl). It's not real time but the premise is the
same.

Edit: Also, this would definitely lead to more use of PubSubHubbub which I
think Google is pushing us towards

------
Raphael
This is big.

